# Chest Wader ?????



## Pipe Creek Retrievers (Sep 28, 2013)

I recently found out after stepping into 35 degree water, that my 8 year old Herter's chest waders have seen their last duck hunt as the boots are shot! With that being said, I am now looking for replacement waders. What are some suggestions for nice durable neoprene waders, preferably 5mm. I hunt a lot of brushy swampy wet hole that can be hard on thin waders. I would really like to get another pair of the Herter's but that is proving to be difficult. Thank you in advance for your responses.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Cabelas supermag 1600 . Good waders and GREAT return policy . If they are less than a year old ,they replace them free with no questions. I'm hard on waders and was on my 2nd pair when I cut them breaking ice, as in the past I called them and let them know that i could not be without waders ,so they sent me a new pair within 3-5 days ,and also included a shipping label to return my old ones. 

Another time I had them stored in the off season in my mower shed and the mice ate a hole in them...less than a year old ...."your new ones are on the way" no questions asked.

My advise is to buy them right before season and make sure you check them before season of the next year (nothing like having new waders to start off each season). I'm really hard on waders! 

My father in law has had his for 4 seasons now and they have held up nicely for him, so they seem to stand the test of time as well.


----------



## Pipe Creek Retrievers (Sep 28, 2013)

Thank you, I was looking at them earlier.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

After years of neoprene....I have switched to breathable...will never own neoprene again. Jim


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

jd6400 said:


> ...will never own neoprene again......


 Me either.

Neoprene makes great wetsuits and dog vests. However, for waders, Gore-tex is where it's at.


----------



## Pipe Creek Retrievers (Sep 28, 2013)

Any breathable ones in particular you recommend?


----------



## Rob Paye (Jul 22, 2009)

shawninthesticks said:


> Cabelas supermag 1600 . Good waders and GREAT return policy . If they are less than a year old ,they replace them free with no questions. I'm hard on waders and was on my 2nd pair when I cut them breaking ice, as in the past I called them and let them know that i could not be without waders ,so they sent me a new pair within 3-5 days ,and also included a shipping label to return my old ones.
> 
> Another time I had them stored in the off season in my mower shed and the mice ate a hole in them...less than a year old ...."your new ones are on the way" no questions asked.
> 
> ...


X2 These are all I have been using for six years. Last pair was 2.5 years old and got a pin hole sized leak on the inner thigh. They pro-rated the price and a new pair cost me about 60 Bucks.


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Roger's has some nice 5mm neoprenes. I bought a pair this year and like them, seem pretty rugged and priced right too. Jim


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

Pipe Creek Retrievers said:


> Any breathable ones in particular you recommend?


 If you have the funds, you can't beat Simms.

If you need to budget, Cabelas Dry Plus is just fine.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

copterdoc said:


> If you have the funds, you can't beat Simms.
> 
> If you need to budget, Cabelas Dry Plus is just fine.


X2.................


----------



## Brettttka (Feb 9, 2013)

For the breathable insulated waders the Banded ones are top notch. Like putting on a pair of overall bibs that keep you dry. Will say that they are not as warm as neoprene if you are standing in flooded timber in the boot area but the new models that they are coming out with are going to have more insulation in the boots.


----------



## Creeker (Jan 19, 2014)

+1 on the Rogers Toughman Waders. 5mm with 1600 grams of thinsulate in boots for $149.00 and free shipping. I've been using them for the last two seasons with no complaints.


----------



## IowaBayDog (May 17, 2006)

These are becoming all the rage in the PAC NW. https://usia.com/shop/waders/

They are made in NW Oregon and they custom make them to your size, can choose boots, they have Bogs now, and custom pockets etc. This company make dive suits for the military. They are also coming out with a new indestructible material version later this spring but are more pricey. The reviews on these are outstanding, they are not breathable and the owner will tell you breathable is not waterproof. www.ifish.net has a ton of reviews of them and the owner of the company is on there. These will be my next waders.


----------



## VGEOinNTX (Feb 8, 2014)

Have had Cabela's Dry Plus for three seasons and have held up just fine. 
Like some others have posted, the boots on breathable waders don't have the insulation most neoprene waders have, but it's not that big of a deal to me. Some wool socks and if needed some sole warmers and I'm good to go.


----------



## Pipe Creek Retrievers (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks for everyone's input, I do appreciate it.


----------



## Cashmoney (Jan 30, 2014)

I've had a pair of Cabela's dry plus waders for 4 years now and they have held up well. I agree that they are not as warm in the boots as most neoprenes but that is easily managed with thicker socks. Breathable is the way to go.


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

jd6400 said:


> X2.................


X3. Simms is the best.


----------



## ks_hunting (Dec 10, 2013)

I've had good luck for 5 years now with my Cabela's Supermags. I even got them in the bargain cave for $40!


----------



## uplandwaterdog (Apr 23, 2013)

I would never own Neoprene Waders again!! My most used Wader is Lacross Alpha Swampfox especially for warm weather hunting. It does not feel like you are wearing waders at all. The Mack's Praire Breathable with 1000gram boot is heavier construction than Lacross Swampfox and will do better in cold weather and brushy conditions.


----------



## Oldhamhunter (Jan 6, 2014)

Cashmoney said:


> I've had a pair of Cabela's dry plus waders for 4 years now and they have held up well. I agree that they are not as warm in the boots as most neoprenes but that is easily managed with thicker socks. Breathable is the way to go.


Another vote for Cabelas Dry Plus breathable waders. Only issue is they assume if you wear a size 13 boot that you must weigh around 300lbs. Mine are tall regular and my 180 lbs could fit in there twice!


----------



## ZAMM Retrievers (Oct 13, 2013)

SO just curious what waders did you end up going with? I need a new pair myself.


----------



## Pipe Creek Retrievers (Sep 28, 2013)

I haven't actually bought a replacement pair, but I am leaning towards the breathable over the neoprene from everyone's input.


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Something I learned about the breathable waders from talking to SIMMS warranty; Breathable waders are not designed to be worn with jeans, the rough fabric will cause premature wear on the inside of the breathable fabric causing premature failure. SIMMS suggest a wading pant made from polartec material but any soft fabric will be better that the coarse fabric like blue jeans.


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

Raymond Little said:


> Something I learned about the breathable waders from talking to SIMMS warranty; Breathable waders are not designed to be worn with jeans, the rough fabric will cause premature wear on the inside of the breathable fabric causing premature failure. SIMMS suggest a wading pant made from polartec material but any soft fabric will be better that the coarse fabric like blue jeans.


When it's hot enough to wear breathable, I wouldn't think of wearing jeans...that'd be a furnace. I typically wear shorts with breathables in summer, roll down the chest area of the wader and clasp the suspenders at my waist.


----------

